
Using Presto in Our Big Data Platform on AWS - ddispaltro
http://techblog.netflix.com/2014/10/using-presto-in-our-big-data-platform.html
======
kiyoto
Presto is an amazing open source MPP engine. It has excellent architecture and
an active community. We (
[http://www.treasuredata.com](http://www.treasuredata.com)) use it extensively
as one of of our big data SaaS query engines (also we contribute back a lot to
Presto).

------
k2_181
Qubole offers Presto as a Service with a free trial
([http://www.qubole.com](http://www.qubole.com)) with a bunch of interesting
enhancements for the cloud. We've found Presto to be a great engine for
realtime queries over large datasets.

